# Suche Java Applett Temperaturkurve



## Wurst (30. Jun 2005)

Ich brauche dringend, am besten sofort, einen Java Applett.

Die Aufgabe lautet wiefolgt:
Es soll ein Programm entwickelt das den temperaturverlauf über 24 stunden erfasst. die eingabe der temperaturen soll durch ein textfeld erfolgen...

wir sind leider zu dumm die aufgabe zu lösen und müssen sie morgen inna schule abgeben... es geht um unsere Verstzung deshalb wäre es nicht schlecht wenn ihr uns schnell antworten könntet, danke.


----------



## Roar (30. Jun 2005)

Wurst hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wir sind leider zu dumm die aufgabe zu lösen und müssen sie morgen inna schule abgeben... es geht um unsere Verstzung deshalb wäre es nicht schlecht wenn ihr uns schnell antworten könntet, danke.



blablablablabla immer das gleiche is klar
*verschoben*


----------



## Wurst (30. Jun 2005)

wohin schuldigung wir ham numal das problem wir sind das erste mal hier


----------



## Bert Brenner (30. Jun 2005)

Vielleicht schreibt ihr mal nen bischen was, wenn irgendwie erkennbar wird das ihr euch drum kümmert dann kann euch hier auch bestimmt weitergeholfen werden. 
Kann ja nicht sein das es um eure Versetzung geht und ihr ein Thema habt das mit dem erlernten Stoff nicht wenigstens ansatzweise gelöst werden kann.


----------

